# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Sint-Jozefkliniek (Campus Bornem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint-Jozefkliniek (Campus Bornem)
Kasteelstraat 23
Bornem

Bezoek de website van Sint-Jozefkliniek


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint-Jozefkliniek.*

----------

